# dark new age music? or dark ambient?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For some it's quite clear new age is : vangelis, yanni, some of Jarre works.... than that about it
than if i talk about dark new age music, people will tell me this is an oxymoron, there no sutch thing but they are dark ambient band...

Hmmm wait up dark new age music most exist, for me dark ambient his rather Noisy than etherical...
Than we have a paradox...

For me dark new age music is basically early delerium the first 2 or 3 album.Some album coined industrial or black metal or in fact dark new age genra, except they would not called it new age because it dosen sell like industrial or black metal genra.

So basically are there more band that fit this category dark new age, i would ain't called early Delerium dark ambient, if you follow my mindset.For me dark ambient is more formless Noisy like pure 2 track from godflesh pure album or there streetcleaner 2 on godflesh eponymous debut album.

What about it guys on TC could you name other band that fit the D.N.A (dark new age music) and what is dark ambient to you.Than what about so called black metal band that are in reality dark new age band like Yoga from usa?

I think i touch this topic in the past but i did ain't get enought answer out of this querry, since this style of new age music is underground.


:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"The problem with new age music is that there's no evil in it." -Brian Eno

I assume this to mean that there is some darkness in Eno's music. I like "On Land," "The Shutov Experiment," and "Apollo," to name a few.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

There may be some overlap, but ambient and new age are different genres indeed. Vangelis isn't new age either, he only made a few new age-y albums/tracks.
Anyway, for people who don't like it, it's all the same and they'll use "new age" as a derogatory term.
I like quite a bit of music that is generally categorized as "dark ambient", but I think the name of this subgenre is a bit silly.
I have no idea about "dark new age". Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much about the "dark" thing and focus on the music.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm. How about some Elend or Endura?


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Bohren & Der Club Of Gore's music is called doom jazz or dark ambient. Very good.







millionrainbows said:


> "The problem with new age music is that there's no evil in it." -Brian Eno
> 
> I assume this to mean that there is some darkness in Eno's music. I like "On Land," "The Shutov Experiment," and "Apollo," to name a few.


Even Music for Airport, when actually played in an airport, scared many passengers, and they requested the airport stuff to revert to usual BGM.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Both are pretty good, though new age tends to be more of "an acquired taste" than dark ambient. Some of the dark ambient in my collection shakes my stereo speakers, I love it!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Fripp and Eno: "An Index of Metals" and "The Heavenly Music Corporation," although the latter is probably better described as post-minimalist because it has a long dramatic arc and gets quite complex.


----------

